# Egress window



## alaskajoe (Jan 21, 2020)

Someone converts a single family home to a duplex by dividing the house on one end to a one bedroom apartment. Along with all the separation rated walls and such which are taken care of they pose another question. They add a small kitchen and make this a one bedroom apartment. It already has a bathroom off the bedroom. This they say was an existing bedroom. the window is almost big enough for egress requirements but not quite. The clear opening is 48 inches from floor. Do you make them change the window or is it existing bedroom window and you can't force them to change it


----------



## Mac Moonfire (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi,
We ask for the minimum egress in every bedroom right from the start at plan checking, and we offer no wiggle room. Here's what we have on bedroom egress from the BC building code 2018:
I hope it helps 

_9.9.10.1. Egress Windows or Doors for Bedrooms 
1) Except where the suite is sprinklered, each bedroom or combination bedroom shall have at least one outside window or exterior door openable from the inside without the use of keys, tools or special knowledge and without the removal of sashes or hardware. (See Article 9.5.1.2. and Note A-9.9.10.1.(1).) 
2) The window referred to in Sentence (1) shall _
_a) provide an unobstructed opening of not less than 0.35 m2 in area with no dimension less than 380 mm, and 
b) maintain the required opening during an emergency without the need for additional support. (See Note A-9.9.10.1.(2).) _​_3) Where a window required in Sentence (1) opens into a window well, a clearance of not less than 760 mm shall be provided in front of the window. (See Note A-9.9.10.1.(3).)
4) Where the sash of a window referred to in Sentence (3) swings towards the window well, the operation of the sash shall not reduce the clearance in a manner that would restrict escape in an emergency. 
5) Where a protective enclosure is installed over the window well referred to in Sentence (3), the enclosure shall be openable from the inside without the use of keys, tools or special knowledge of the opening mechanism. 

A-9.9.10.1.(1) Escape Windows from Bedrooms. 
Sentence 9.9.10.1.(1) generally requires every bedroom in an unsprinklered suite to have at least one window or door opening to the outside that is large enough and easy enough to open so that it can be used as an exit in the event that a fire prevents use of the building’s normal exits. The minimum unobstructed opening specified for escape windows must be achievable using only the normal window operating procedure. The escape path must not go through nor open onto another room, floor or space. Where a bedroom is located in an unsprinklered suite in a basement, an escape window or door must be located in the bedroom. It is not sufficient to rely on egress through other basement space to another escape window or door. 
Window Height 
The Article does not set a maximum sill height for escape windows; it is therefore possible to install a window or skylight that satisfies the requirements of the Article but defeats the Article’s intent by virtue of being so high that it cannot be reached for exit purposes. It is recommended that the sills of windows intended for use as emergency exits be not higher than 1.5 m above the floor. However, it is sometimes difficult to avoid having a higher sill: on skylights and windows in basement bedrooms for example. In these cases, it is recommended that access to the window be improved by some means such as built-in furniture installed below the window._


----------



## fatboy (Jan 22, 2020)

Not really a change of use...…...just note in the permit that you suggested they upgrade the window, and they chose not to.


----------



## classicT (Jan 22, 2020)

May also check into any state laws that exist locally for property rentals. May be a clause that requires an upgrade.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 22, 2020)

If existing and it was always a bedroom I don't think you can make them change it.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 22, 2020)

Once an SF,now a multi-family (owner occupied or not?) is the question.
If not it is a business and must comply. How is it zoned?


----------



## fatboy (Jan 22, 2020)

A duplex (two-family) is not considered multi-family here, takes three units.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 22, 2020)

My Bad, misread it.


----------



## jj1289 (Feb 21, 2020)

CT allows the installation of a step if the sill is greater than 44" above the floor.

(Amd) *R310.2.2 Window sill height*. Where a window is provided as the _emergency escape and rescue opening_, it _shall _have a sill height of not more than 44 inches (1118 mm) above the floor; where the sill height is below grade, it _shall _be provided with a window well in accordance with Section R310.2.3.

*Exception: *The 44-inch maximum sill height _shall _be permitted to be measured vertically above a fixed, permanent platform, step or steps whose minimum width _shall _equal or exceed the operable width of the opening and _shall _be centered on such opening and which _shall _comply with Sections R311.7.5.1 and R311.7.5.2. Glazing in windows complying with this exception _shall _not be subject to the provisions of Section R308.4.6 or R308.4.7.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 21, 2020)

There is no Statewide building code in Alaska. So you need to contact the Local AHJ, to see what code they are using.


----------

